# Travel Destinations > Caribbean >  Looking for a quality cruise - one week Caribbean

## lifeonlake

Any recommendations? which cruise line? which part of Caribbean? what part of the year?

----------


## GFI

Royal Caribbean Cruise is really awesome I wish to travel once in life with my spouse.

----------


## rojpetric

Moved from "Hot Deals" to "Travel".

----------


## davidsmith36

I would propose Celebrity Cruises and on the Solstice or Equinox ships. They were picked by cruising magazines as best new ships and are phenomenal. we have been on the solstice and it is tasteful, ample, awesome luxuries at the same time, it is not a 24-hour party vessel, furthermore, it doesn't have several little kiddies running around.As for the agenda, well, it is the Caribbean, you travel between different Island with beaches.

----------

